# Coding Query: Active Cruise Control + Lane Departure + Traffic Jam Assist



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

I am getting delivery of a MY2015 F10 tomorrow. Few questions regarding coding.

Does anyone have the FDL coding details for 

Active Cruise Control
1) Increasing time of ACC intervention timeout. When the traffic ahead comes to a complete halt, the car stops. There is a 'x' seconds of timeout during which if the traffic ahead moves, the car will automatically start moving else, it requires manual intervention of the accelerator pedal to start moving again. It's a great feature in Start-Stop traffic; any idea of how to increase this 'x seconds' timeout to a larger value?

Lane Departure
2) The car does not detect all types of road markings by default. It detects white lines, but not necessarily garden paths , etc... Any way to enable other marking types for lane detection?

Traffic Jam Assist
3) In Traffic Jam Assist mode, the car is able to follow the lane markings but the driver needs to keep holding the steering wheel. What is the default timeout value and can this be increased?

4) Traffic Jam Assist (keeping car within the lane marking) only works up to a certain speed. What is the value and can this value be increased to a higher value?

Many thanks in advance and multiple :banana: :banana: on offer !


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

gspannu said:


> I am getting delivery of a MY2015 F10 tomorrow. Few questions regarding coding.
> 
> Does anyone have the FDL coding details for
> 
> ...


1) Many have tried and all have failed. It's coming to later model cars - I think the resume time is increasing from 3 seconds to 30 seconds or something, so maybe we will be able to learn more from newer cars and hopefully retrofit.

2) yes, but mine was already set to select all types by default:
Add grass and curb detection to Lane Departure	KAFAS	3000	ROAD_EDGE_WARNING_ENABLED	nicht_aktiv change to	aktiv

3) I haven't seen anyway to change this. Seems to be about 8 seconds before it starts warning.

4) 25mph on existing models, 37mph on future models. It can be increased to 67 mph (or something like that) and set to work on any road not just highways, but I wouldnt recommend setting it to anything faster than 35mph. The existing TJA just cant work quick enough especially on complex local roads. You'll end up in the kerb or worse a wall.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

eaglesrest said:


> 1) Many have tried and all have failed. It's coming to later model cars - I think the resume time is increasing from 3 seconds to 30 seconds or something, so maybe we will be able to learn more from newer cars and hopefully retrofit.
> 
> 2) yes, but mine was already set to select all types by default:
> Add grass and curb detection to Lane Departure	KAFAS	3000	ROAD_EDGE_WARNING_ENABLED	nicht_aktiv change to	aktiv
> ...


Thanks for your answers.

1. Change from 3 to 30 seconds in new cars. Any idea as to when this happening? In which car models? Do you mind sharing the source of this information?

4. Can you share the FDL coding for changing this value. Fully understand what you have stated, but could you please share both codes for all road types and speed limit threshold.

Thanks.


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

Coding details for TJA plus the source of the new model changes can be found here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=761604

Odd: you actually posted in the referenced thread, and you were the source of the information lol. You must have forgotten


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

eaglesrest said:


> Coding details for TJA plus the source of the new model changes can be found here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=761604
> 
> Odd: you actually posted in the referenced thread, and you were the source of the information lol. You must have forgotten


You are right  I had posted in the thread...

Proves; what continuous travel through multiple time zones can do to one's mind. I have been travelling ragged for the past few months...

Just picked up my new car today; now to coding the necessary values...


----------

